# Neue Designvorschläge - Radon Trikots



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juli 2015)

Hi,

hier die neuen Designvorschläge für die Radon Trikots. Hoffe euch gefällt's bessert als die gestrigen Designs 

Ihr könnt sowohl für die Langarm- als auch Kurzarmtriktos abstimmen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juli 2015)

Hier noch einmal in (hoffentlich größerer) Auflösung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (22. Juli 2015)

Geil! Jetzt wird es!
Bis auf V1 nehm ich alle langärmeligen Versionen!


----------



## Paul0902 (22. Juli 2015)

Ein Quantensprung im Design.  Den ersten Vorschlag nehmen wir mal so hin als falsches Bild ausgewählt. 
V2-V5 sind allesamt mehr als cool und würden von mir gekauft werden. Wären bestimmt auch ein Verkaufsschlager im Onlineshop wie Store.


----------



## stevie56 (22. Juli 2015)

Cool, bei V2 - V4 bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## enno112 (22. Juli 2015)

Jaaa, jetzt wird nen Schuh draus...
Besten Dank nochmal für die Umsetzung.

Ich finde V2, V4 und V5 (auch mal was ohne viel schwarz...) sehr gelungen.
Würde auch je eins nehmen!

So, und jetzt nicht lang schnacken sondern produzieren...


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juli 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier die neuen Designvorschläge für die Radon Trikots. Hoffe euch gefällt's bessert als die gestrigen Designs
> 
> ...


oh da bin ich doch grad etwas feucht geworden 
V4 und los


----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juli 2015)

V4 !!!!!


----------



## ViperC4 (22. Juli 2015)

Hi Andi, Hi Bodo

die neuen Designs gefallen mir richtig gut. Sind die Kurzärmeligen quasi die neuen AM-Shirts? Oder werden das eher weit geschnittene DH-Shirts mit kurzen Ärmeln? Kommen im selben Design dann noch AM-Shirts? Ich wäre dafür 
Designs V2-V4 finde ich super (V5 ist auch gut passt aber nicht zu meinem Rad). Schwierig sich zu entscheiden. Da müsste ich wohl oder übel von jedem eins nehmen 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juli 2015)

Definitv V4!! 
Bitte ein Häkchen bei Langarm machen ...  Größe M ... als nachträgliches Geburtsatgsgeschenk mit Schleifchen einpacken und "ab die Post". 


@Radon-Bikes 
@BODOPROBST 

Vielen Dank!!!!!


----------



## Dusius (22. Juli 2015)

Gibt es die Dinger dann endlich mal zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (22. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil! So nehm ich dann welche


----------



## haekel72 (22. Juli 2015)

V4 - V5 Klasse Teile!


----------



## Didde (22. Juli 2015)

Genial..... *abgestimmt*
 V4 + V5 sind meine Favoriten..... sowohl kurz als  auch lang

Gruß


----------



## punki69 (22. Juli 2015)

das schwarze und das grüne in longsleve,kann leider nicht die v-nummern erkennen,alles in l.....super optik!!!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Juli 2015)

*V3 *und *V5* und je nachdem wie die Preise sind nehme ich dann sogar jedes in Langamr und Kurzarm


----------



## TR2N (22. Juli 2015)

Sehr geil. V2 und v3 werden ebenfalls je in kurz und lang gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Juli 2015)

mal eine grundsaetzliche Anregeung....wollt Ihr wirklich unbedingt langarm 
koenntet Ihr Euch nicht auch dreiviertelarm vorstellen


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Juli 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Jaaa, jetzt wird nen Schuh draus...
> Besten Dank nochmal für die Umsetzung.
> 
> Ich finde V2, V4 und V5 *(auch mal was ohne viel schwarz...) *sehr gelungen.
> ...



sehe ich uch so


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juli 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> mal eine grundsaetzliche Anregeung....wollt Ihr wirklich unbedingt langarm
> koenntet Ihr Euch nicht auch dreiviertelarm vorstellen



Wäre ja mein ursprünglicher Wunsch gewesen. Wenn ich mich aber entscheiden muß (wie hier) zwischen Lang- und Kurzarm, dann Langarm.


----------



## punki69 (22. Juli 2015)

LANGARM!!!


----------



## Hike_O (22. Juli 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> mal eine grundsaetzliche Anregeung....wollt Ihr wirklich unbedingt langarm
> koenntet Ihr Euch nicht auch dreiviertelarm vorstellen


3/4 wäre ne Überlegung wert


----------



## DeadMeat (22. Juli 2015)

Also über meine Protektorenweste für mein Swoop-Downhiller will ich definitiv ein langarm Trikot!


----------



## malben (22. Juli 2015)

Na das sieht doch mal vielversprechend aus. Ob Langarm oder Kurzarm, egal. Hauptsache *V4*


----------



## bik3rid3r (22. Juli 2015)

Mal noch ne andere Frage: Wird es am Ende auf jeden Fall eine grüne und eine blaue Version in lang und kurz geben?
Oder wie wird nach der Abstimmung weiter verfahren?
Finde nämlich von V2 bis V4 alle gelungen, nur wenn am Ende nur eine Farbe produziert wird, dann würde ich für die beiden blauen Shirts abstimmen.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juli 2015)

3/4 lang ist wie Sandalen (überhaupt) und Socken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (23. Juli 2015)

Kann ich mich @*bik3rid3r* nur anschließen, wäre jut, wenn es ne blaue und ne grüne Version gäbe, V2 und V4 sind ja auch die Trikots aus dem Radon-DH-Werbe-Video.
Irgendetwas grünes bzw. gelbes werde ich mir auf jeden Fall nicht kaufen, weder als Trikot noch als Bike.
Gruß 78


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Juli 2015)

@siebenacht : Bist aber auch farbintolerant.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. Juli 2015)

Leute, habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Ein Radontrikot?

Radon? Ihr wißt wohl gar wie gefährlich das Zeug ist?
Wikipedia:


> Radon hat am gesamten Strahlungsaufkommen auf der Erdoberfläche den bei weitem größten Anteil (durchschnittliche effektive Dosis pro Person in Deutschland: etwa 1,1 mSv/Jahr), gefolgt von der direkten terrestrischen Strahlung mit ca. 0,4 mSv/Jahr, der direktenkosmischen Strahlung und den natürlicherweise in der Nahrung vorkommenden radioaktiven Stoffen mit je etwa 0,3 mSv/Jahr.



Und die Krankenkassen sollen dann wieder für die Folgekosten wegen der Strahlenbelastung aufkommen?
Sowas wollt ihr euch anziehen?


----------



## Hike_O (23. Juli 2015)

@meinen Namensvetter:
Da sollte man evtl. schon beim Kauf eines Radon Rades nachgedacht haben, wenn überhaupt!

Habe mich inzwischen für die unverfälschteren Trikots entschieden. Also V2 & V4.
Bei Design V3 & V5 sind mir die Radon R's auf der Front unten links zu groß.
Wobei die auch gut aussehen, aber eben nicht ganz an V2 & V4 herankommen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Juli 2015)

wobei sich V2 und V4 nicht gross unterscheiden...einmal etwas gruen drin und einmal etwas schwarz 
etwas Abwechslung wuensche ich mir bei sowas dann doch schon


----------



## enno112 (23. Juli 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wobei sich V2 und V4 nicht gross unterscheiden...einmal etwas gruen drin und einmal etwas schwarz
> etwas Abwechslung wuensche ich mir bei sowas dann doch schon


Nee, sind beide gleich!
Einmal ist das Shirt blau, einmal statt blau halt grün.
Schwarzanteil ist gleich oder mein Läppi hat ne Farbschwäche...


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juli 2015)

Fakt ist, man kanns nicht jedem Recht machen. Daher auch die Abstimmung.
Solange es in meinem Sinne ist, ist doch alles OK


----------



## baddriver82 (23. Juli 2015)

V2 & V3 in kurz wäre je eins davon meins. Was soll es kosten?


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juli 2015)

Also geht alles auf 2 und 4 hinaus , wenn euch an 3 und 5 das große R nicht Gefällt kann man das auch anders machen. Aber
bis Montag wollen wir eine Entscheidung treffen und Bestellen. Lieferzeit 6 Wochen zu der Größe fallen sehr Real aus und beide
gleich .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (25. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Infos, Bodo.
Weiß man schon was die Trikots in etwa kosten werden?


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juli 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, Bodo.
> Weiß man schon was die Trikots in etwa kosten werden?


45-50 € genaues ist erst möglich wenn die Bestellte Stückzahl Bekannt ist.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## enno112 (25. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Info.
Also mich stört das große "R" nicht. Kann von mir aus so bleiben (bevor wir hier noch länger warten müssen)!
Den Preis finden ich auch i.O.
Also, machen......


----------



## DeadMeat (25. Juli 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Also mich stört das große "R" nicht. Kann von mir aus so bleiben (bevor wir hier noch länger warten müssen)!
> Den Preis finden ich auch i.O.
> Also, machen......


Keine Angst, du musst nicht länger warten. Wenn es 2 und 4 wird, so wie es aussieht, dann sind die Versionen mit großem "R" sowieso raus


----------



## mr_red (25. Juli 2015)

Würde auch ein Short Sleeve nehmen, V4 ist mein Favorit.

Kommt denn eine enger geschnittene Variante noch?


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Juli 2015)

sorry, aber mit dem allerweltseinheitsbrei Design....schwarz als Grundfarbe mit einem Tupfer gruen od. blau dazu kann ich nix anfangen 
V3 ist mein Fav,
aber wenn es bei diesen bestellbaren Trikots V2/V4 bleibt, bin ich raus und kaufe mir was modernes von anderen Klamotten Herstellern.
ich brauche kein R unbedingt auf meinen Fahrradklamotten 

PS: V2 in kurzarm ginge evtl. grad noch so als Notloesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saar1and (25. Juli 2015)

Nicht so viel motzen oder diskutieren. 
Alleine das @radon so auf Kundenwünsche eingeht und Bodo obwohl er bestimmt selbst viel um die Ohren hat sich so dafür einsetzt,  dann sollte man nicht maulen sondern das ganze als große Geste annehmen.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Juli 2015)

schon mal dran gedacht, dass bei der Designfindung die User entschieden habe !!
somit geht meine Enttaeuschung nicht gegen Radon, sodern gegen die Designmuffel...alles irgendwie immer nur mit viel schwarz


----------



## enno112 (25. Juli 2015)

@Wolfplayer ,
warte doch erst mal ab was überhaupt kommt, ist doch noch nicht entschieden!
Ev. wird ja auch noch ein "nicht allerweltseinheitsbreidesign" V3 od. V5 dabei sein .
Fakt ist aber, dass Radon die Teile auch an den Mann/Frau bringen muß und nicht ins Lager legen will/kann.

P.S. Ich finde übrigens nicht das V2 od. V4 allerweltsdesign ist, bis auf V1 alle Top
Könnte aber auch mit nicht so viel Schwarzanteil leben...
Wenn es soweit ist würde ich V2, V4 und V5 bestellen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juli 2015)

Was haltet Ihr von den Vorschlag, V2+4 in Long und V3+4 in Short mit den R vorn selber Farbe leicht dunkler. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Juli 2015)

V3 in kurzarm faend ich super !


----------



## Hike_O (26. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von den Vorschlag, V2+4 in Long und V3+4 in Short mit den R vorn selber Farbe leicht dunkler. Gruß Bodo



Schon eine grobe Idee wann die Trikots fertig sein könnten?


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Juli 2015)

den Blick in die Glaskugel erwartest Du vom Bodo aber nicht, oder 
dazu koennte ja wohl nur der Hersteller was sagen !


----------



## DeadMeat (26. Juli 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Schon eine grobe Idee wann die Trikots fertig sein könnten?





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Aber bis Montag wollen wir eine Entscheidung treffen und Bestellen. Lieferzeit 6 Wochen zu der Größe fallen sehr Real aus und beide
> gleich .   Gruß Bodo


Ich tippe mal auf KW 37


----------



## Hike_O (26. Juli 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf KW 37


Danke! War schon spät und hab die Angabe von Bodo übersehen.


----------



## mr_red (28. Juli 2015)

Der Montag ist vorbei, wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (28. Juli 2015)

Der Dienstag auch schon fast


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

Die Teile sind bei unseren Einkäufern hoffe zu hören das sie Bestellt haben.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## DeadMeat (29. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Teile sind bei unseren Einkäufern hoffe zu hören das sie Bestellt haben.   Gruß Bodo


Achso, ich dachte Ihr braucht im Vorfeld die genaue Anzahl und Größen. Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass es für mich noch ein passendes Trikot reicht


----------



## Robby2107 (29. Juli 2015)

Das heißt jetzt, jeden Tag auf der RADON-Homepage vorbei schauen und hoffen


----------



## Blades (29. Juli 2015)

Wird es eine möglichkeit geben die Trikots im Megastore zu kaufen oder abzuholen?
Wäre für mich sehr praktisch da ich quasi neben dem Store wohne.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Wird es eine möglichkeit geben die Trikots im Megastore zu kaufen oder abzuholen?
> Wäre für mich sehr praktisch da ich quasi neben dem Store wohne.


Ja


----------



## Blades (29. Juli 2015)




----------



## Hike_O (29. Juli 2015)

Aber nicht das alle Trikots in den Store gehen und ich leer ausgehe, weil ich das kurze Zeitfenster verpasst habe, bevor alle Trikots wieder ausverkauft sind..!
Ich seh's schon kommen...
Oder werden unsere Trikots reserviert?


----------



## ViperC4 (29. Juli 2015)

Was ist eigentlich mit den AM-Trikots? Sind das quasi die DH-Kurzarmshirts, oder wird es im DH-Style auch AM-Trikots geben?
Ich fahre eher engere Trikots, wegen Feuchtigkeitstransport und Klimaregulierung. Den neuen Style möchte ich aber auf jeden Fall haben.

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_red (29. Juli 2015)

Wir es denn möglich sein sich Trikots über das Forum reservieren zu lassen? Fände es schade, wenn es einfach online geht und man eventuell leer ausgeht... Schließlich wurde ja hier das Feuer entfacht


----------



## TR2N (29. Juli 2015)

Jo, ich kann leider ich nicht den ganzen Tag am Rechner sitzen und F5 drücken..


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juli 2015)

Wir werden euch hier die Verfügbaren Shirts vorstellen, also in 6-7 Wochen mal hier reinschauen.
Der Schnitt ist nicht eng aber auch kein schlapper Lock .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hike_O (30. Juli 2015)

Wird schon irgendwie schiefgehen. 
Sagt man ja so...


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir werden euch hier die Verfügbaren Shirts vorstellen, also in 6-7 Wochen mal hier reinschauen.
> Der Schnitt ist nicht eng aber auch kein schlapper Lock .   Gruß Bodo



Das wird sehr knapp mit dem Alpen-Urlaub Ende August... na die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Paul0902 (30. Juli 2015)

Schade, zum Alpenurlaub wird es für mich auch nicht reichen, aber wohl eher zum neuen Bike. 
Danke schonmal für die Möglichkeit einer solchen Aktion und den Einsatz, verdient einen dicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *mali* (9. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt die verfügbaren Trikots im Shop gesehen habe, frage ich mich: wieso hat sich 
* DH V4 Short Sleeve*, dass mehr als 50% Stimmen bekommen hat, nicht durchgesetzt?
*DH V5 Short Sleeve* mit nur 20% aber ja....


----------



## bik3rid3r (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube sie wollten insgesamt 4 verschiedene Gestaltungen anbieten. Da die Gestaltung von V4 bereits als Langarmversion produziert wurde, wollten sie die nicht nochmal als Kurzarmversion anbieten. Bei blau das Gleiche. Ist meine Hypothese...


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (9. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hätte das v2 auch gern noch in kurz gehabt , aber vielleicht schieben sie noch die kurzen Varianten nach vom v2 und v4 ...


----------



## malben (9. Oktober 2015)

Leute schaut mal hier....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-wann-sind-schoene-radon-trikots-verfuegbar.757507/



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Trikots sind ab sofort online bestellbar, hier die Links:
> 
> ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Leute schaut mal hier....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-wann-sind-schoene-radon-trikots-verfuegbar.757507/



Jepp! Nachfrage war überwältigend. Wir haben bereits nachgeordert. Die ersten Größen waren nach 6 Stunden vergriffen. Es ist aber Nachschub unterwegs. Verfügbarkeiten und Lieferzeiten halten wir im Online-Shop stets aktuell!


----------



## malben (29. Oktober 2015)

Die nächste Tour ist Online.... wer will, wer will.... wer hat noch nicht...


----------



## wildhase (31. Oktober 2015)

Danke Radon(Bodo) für die super Trikots und die arbeit.
Heute bei dem super schönen Herbstwetter ausgeführt.
Top. nochmals danke


----------



## seso (2. November 2015)

Hab heute auch mein Austausch-Shirt bekommen (in L statt wie zuerst bestellt in XL) und kann nur sagen top top top!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. November 2015)

seso schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mein Austausch-Shirt bekommen (in L statt wie zuerst bestellt in XL) und kann nur sagen top top top!



Top - dann füllt mal unsere Gallerie mit euren Bikes+Trikots in Aktion 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## siebenacht (11. November 2015)

Gesagt, getan:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rado...ikots-verfuegbar.757507/page-11#post-13368900
Danke fürs tolle Trikot, passt perfekt zum Bike.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (15. November 2015)

Wer es nicht mitbekommen hat bzw. wen es interessiert:
Die Trikots sind heute reduziert!
Habe direkt 2 Stk bestellt. Habe mich für Gr. S entschieden.


----------

